

Automatically and accurately remove red eye from user uploaded photos - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatically_and_accurately_remove_red_eye_from_user_uploaded_photos

======
orlyb
How to easily automate precise red eye removal from photos of web and mobile
applications. Red eye removal is automatically performed on-the-fly on
uploaded images in the cloud by Cloudinary.

